

The State of the Internet - hythloday
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/03/mary-meeker-releases-stunning-data-on-the-state-of-the-internet/#fDVMvC3XGXoRzw23.02

======
hythloday
Worth looking at for this single graph that shows the collapse of MSFT's two-
decade hegemony over the last 5 years:

[http://venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/meeker-
slide-...](http://venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/meeker-
slide-24.png?w=558&h=9999&crop=0)

